# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  200 гр. счастья (для жителей Украины)

## Traumerei

Миллиардеры жертвуют миллионы во всяческие благотворительные организации; американские волонтёры приезжают, чтобы безвозмездно учить английскому языку; всевозможные "защитники природы" спасают китов, выброшенных на берег...
Traumerei тоже подумалось сделать что-либо хорошее, причём для тех, кого в той или иной степени "понимает". Но так как она человек маленький и незначительный, единственное имеющееся в наличии из удобного для пересылки - это две большие шоколадки по 200 г. и одна маленькая в 90 г. Если быть точной, шоколад белый - с миндалём и кокосом, очень вкусный, причём иностранного производства (Россия) Со сроком годности в ближайшие полгода тоже всё в порядке. Мне бы хотелось подарить эти три шоколадки первым трём желающим  из Украины соответственно ( в связи с нынешним местожительством) Говорят, что в шоколаде содержится эндорфин, который поднимает настроение. Но даже не это главное. Быть может кому-то издалека будет просто приятно получить какую посылку. Все желающие, если таковые имеются, отписывайтесь - попробую переправить,но помните, что у вас есть на то всего лишь полгода  :Wink:

----------


## Dementiy

С чувством юмора у *Traumerei* все в порядке.
Спасибо что немного подняли настроение.  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

думал наркоту пихают )

----------


## Traumerei

> думал наркоту пихают )


 Ага, 200 гр.  :Smile:  Не жирно ли будет ?




> http://vk.com/video13089049_166267026


 Я была права - шоколад делает людей счастливыми, несмотря на то, что лишает работы и фигуры  :Smile:

----------


## Desenchante

Эх, жаль что меня эндорфин уже не берет...

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Шикарная тема! Автор, вы большая молодец!

----------


## Traumerei

Всех благодарю ! 

_*записывает в дневник наблюдений*_

Идёт третий день эксперимента, но уже можно сделать очевидный вывод: предложение о получении бесплатного шоколада оказалось не столь привлекательно в данной социальной группе, как предполагалось. Попробую описать выгоду данного предприятия с точки зрения науки. 

За основу возьмём пирамиду Маслоу ; я собираюсь доказать (в том числе аллегорически), что упаковка шоколада  - это именно то, что Вам нужно и именно она может удовлетворить все существующие потребности.

Градация восходящая:

Ступень 1. Физиология ( без комментариев - потребность в пище)

Ступень 2. Безопасность ( удовлетворяется за счёт эндорфинов, поскольку они приводят в состояние эйфории. Интересный факт: согласно некоторым данным для мужчин определённая доза эндорфина может заменить созерцание обнажённого женского тела  :Wink: )

Ступень 3. Любовь/Принадлежность к чему-либо ( в данном случае возможно выражение принадлежности к  малой закрытой девиантной группе, объединенной общими интересами )

Ступень 4. Уважение( предлагаемые шоколадки - уникальный продукт для данной местности + белый шоколад с миндалём и кокосом - это невыразимо вкусно... разве не преступление одарить подобной прелестью недостойного того ?)

Ступень 5. Познание (предложение позволяет без всяческих письменных тестов достоверно проверить эмпирическим путём уровень Вашего доверия, а также ознакомиться с современными возможностями пересылки. Ad notam: за сохранность пересылаемого в целостности и сохранности ответственность не несу  :Smile: ) 

Ступень 6. Эстетика ( на упаковке изображены правильные геометрические фигуры /круг, ромб, равнобедренный треугольник/, ещё древние греки заметили позитивное влияние пропорций и гармонии на эстетическое восприятие; это даже не говоря о символической стороне вопроса: например, треугольник олицетворяет собой совершенство) 

Ступень 7. Самоактуализация (Невероятно, но всего лишь получая бесплатную шоколадку  можно войти в те 2% процента людей, которые достигают данной вершины! Кому из Ваших знакомых доводилось встречать такие предложения ? My congratulation - Вы действительно уникальны!)

----------


## Traumerei

Но всё же, забегая вперёд, стоит отметить - сложившаяся ситуация невероятно радует автора эксперимента по ряду причин.

----------


## Игорёк

2.  А вдруг ты туда йаду подсыпала ?)

минус еще один - он обойдется дороже, с учетом индивидуальной транспортировки. 

Эх, скажи хоть марку чтоли.. может буит в магазине )

----------


## Traumerei

> 2.  А вдруг ты туда йаду подсыпала ?)


 Полагаю, это только увеличило бы ценность посылки в глазах здешних обитателей  :Wink: 

Мои шоколадки настолько уникальны (ограниченная серия), что даже на просторах интернета не нашла ничего похожего...

----------


## Gek

Как житель Украины, задействованный в сфере грузоперевозок - с удовольствием организую доставку оговоренного в старпосте счастья, непосредственно получателю :Smile:  жду в личку заявок))

----------


## Ваня :)

Я прочитал запись Nabat'a о книгах в дневниках и посмотрел на свою полку. У меня куча классных светлых детских книг в прекрасных изданиях и состоянии (я очень берегу эти книги). Я их перечитывал по нескольку раз, и теперь они просто стоят на полке. А мне хотелось бы поделится впечатлениями от их прочтения с кем-то. Правда половина из них на украинском языке. Но я могу отправить их в любую точку мира (шоколадка тоже прилагается по желанию)).

Я вам приведу список (а если не знаете, что выбрать, могу выбрать на свой вкус):

Лиман Баум - Волшебник из страны Оз (укр.)
Джеймс Барри - Питер Пен (укр.)
Льюис Керрол - обе Алисы (укр.)
Туве Янсон - Шапочка Волшебника (укр.)
Роберт Стивенсон - Остров Сокровищ (англ.)
Роберт Стивенсон - разные простенькие очень детские стишки (англ.)
Луиза Алькот - Маленькие женщины (англ.)
Антуан де Сент-Экзюпери - Маленький принц (есть рус., англ., укр. варианты)
Майн Рид - Всадник без головы (рус.)

Еще по соседству стоит три вещи, которыми хотелось бы поделится. Это моя любимая "взрослая" книжка в шикарном старом украинском переводе (правда, она весьма потрепанная) - Трумен Капоте - там три произведения - Луговая Арфа, Завтрак у Тиффани, С холдным сердцем. ДВД с мультфильмом о праздновании Винни и его друзьями Пасхи. И прекрассный красочный курс английского языка Reward.

И еще есть много русской, украинской, зарубежной классики. Но не в таких красивых изданиях. И мной совсем не любимой. )

----------


## Sat

Эх, жаль в Таиланд не высылаете (


А вот такие шоколадки есть в Германии:

----------


## Ваня :)

Отчего ж? Могу в любую точку мира, где доставляют посылки. Выбираете книжку, пишите в личку, куда отправить, и ждете посылку. )

Дорит. Нэту! Теперь только вживую. )

----------


## Yrok25

> Всех благодарю ! 
> 
> _*записывает в дневник наблюдений*_
> 
> Идёт третий день эксперимента, но уже можно сделать очевидный вывод: предложение о получении бесплатного шоколада оказалось не столь привлекательно в данной социальной группе, как предполагалось. Попробую описать выгоду данного предприятия с точки зрения науки. 
> 
> За основу возьмём пирамиду Маслоу ; я собираюсь доказать (в том числе аллегорически), что упаковка шоколада  - это именно то, что Вам нужно и именно она может удовлетворить все существующие потребности.
> 
> Градация восходящая:
> ...


 только два слова :  почта  россии

----------

